# [Réseaux] Vitesse de réception: inférieure à 1kB/s (Résolu)

## red-0ne

Bonjour à tous,

Je viens finalement (après 3 jours de perte de cheveux intensive) vous exposer mon problème. Je carbure depuis quelques mois à Gentoo (amd64). Une distro qui me plais beaucoup... Mais il y a une semaine, après un uptime de plus de 3 jours quelques updates (dont un update noyau 2.6.31-r1) et beaucoup de boulot, je décide de rebooter la machine. Tout se passe normalement jusqu'à ce que je me rende compte que la connexion est trop lente.

En effet, après un wget sur un gros fichier je m'aperçois que ça télécharge à ~213B/s! et c'est comme ça partout, même pour charger une page Google ça prends plus d'une minute :s

Je suis connecté à une gateway (routeur/modem adsl) via Ethernet, Ma carte réseau est bien reconnue par l'OS et elle est (je pense) correctement configurée.

Le ping est plus ou moins correct: 100ms pour google.com

Pendant et après le téléchargement un ifconfig sur la carte (où plutôt toutes les cartes que j'ai essayé rtl8139/rtl8139too/forcedeth/sky2) a donné 0 paquets rejetés et 0 erreurs...

J'ai aussi essayé avec un modem usb (ueagle-atm). La connexion se fait encore normallement mais le télechargement ne dépasse jamais (comme à chaque fois) 1kB/s.

J'ai essayé de démarer avec Knoppix (kernel 2.6.28 je crois), SystemRescueCd (kernel 2.6.31-1) et le CD d'installation minimal de Gentoo (kernel 2.6.30-x) avec lequel j'ai fait toutes mes installations, même chose!!

J'ai tenté (dans un geste désespéré) de démarrer sous WinXP et là, la connexion marche parfaitement!! J'ai aussi essayé de booter avec un vieux livecd Ubuntu (kernel 2.6.18 je crois) et là aussi ça télécharge normalement 'o0.

Même chose sur mes machines virtuelles en VirtualBox (les linux font du ~200B/s et les windows marchent normallement).

Je ne y comprends plus rien... j'ai changé de protocoles de congestion, txqueuelen, allocation de mémoires pour networks dans /proc/sys/net/core et /proc/sys/net/ipv4 mais rien et dmesg n'affiche rien de spécial :'(

Ce que j'ai sur le SystemRescueCD

dmesg

ethtool eth0

ethtool -i eth0

ifconfig -a

lspci

Contenu de /proc/sys/net/core

Contenu de /proc/sys/net/ipv4

wget qui tourne depuis ~5min

Je posterai un tcpdump ce soir...

Voilà, si vous croyez avoir la soluce ou si vous avez besoin d'autres infos, n'hésitez pas  :Smile: 

Merci de vous y être intéresser.Last edited by red-0ne on Sat Oct 24, 2009 12:26 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## zeuss1414

Vérifie les duplex et la vitesse de ta connexion réseau au niveau de ton routeur et de ta machine.

Il y a des chance que tu soit en half duplex, dans ce cas le réseau devient assez vite lent.

----------

## gregool

salut,

je plussoie zeuss1414, sauf que selon les infos que tu as posté tu es deja en 100 Full...

mais en auto neg, essaie de forcer le duplex à 100 Full pour voir, est-ce que pour le traffic LAN c'est la même chose ou pas?

si tu tapes une IP dans le navigateur au lieu du nom de domaine c'est pareil ou pas?

----------

## kwenspc

Le plus étonnant c'est que tu ne perds aucun paquet apparemment. 

t'habiterais pas au canada par hasard  :Laughing:  cf --> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/53780-atteinte-neutralite-reseaux-internet-canada.htm  (bon en fait c'est pas drôle. et puis ça ferait ça sur tous les os...)

vides les regles iptables (on sait jamais).

Files nous le contenue de ton /etc/resolv.conf et un route -n

Mais ça m'a tout l'air d'être un soucis de config hardware (les chipset nforce...). 

Essais un MTU plus petit pour voir. 

Quelles sources noyau utilises tu? il est probable qu'un patch soit manquant ou qu'il y en ait un qui affecte ta config, sait on jamais. En plus il embarque un tas de trucs que dont tu n'as pas besoin apparemment. (conntrack, e100, iscsi, ...). à mon avis ce serait le truc à voir (puisque les autres distros tournent bien)

Par contre, tes vm virtualbox: tu veux dire qu'une VM windows SOUS ton linux elle arrive à dl à fond? Ce serait étonnant, ça passe par le host.

----------

## guilc

Juste une idée si ça fait des choses bizarres sous linux et pas sous windows : tenter de désactiver le tcp window scaling. Si y a un routeur moisi sur le chemin (pas forcément chez toi) ça peut jouer :

```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling 
```

----------

## red-0ne

Salut,

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> mais en auto neg, essaie de forcer le duplex à 100 Full pour voir, est-ce que pour le traffic LAN c'est la même chose ou pas?
> 
> si tu tapes une IP dans le navigateur au lieu du nom de domaine c'est pareil ou pas?
> ...

 

Les duplex sont à full sur mon routeur aussi bien que sur la carte réseau, j'ai essayé "ethtool -s eth0 autoneg off"... ça met bien l'auto négociation à off mas toujours rien :s

Le trafic lan est normal et l'accès par IP n'y change rien...

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> t'habiterais pas au canada par hasard lol cf --> http://www.pcinpact.com/actu/news/53780-atteinte-neutralite-reseaux-internet-canada.htm (bon en fait c'est pas drôle. et puis ça ferait ça sur tous les os...) 
> 
> 

 

Je n'habite pas au Canada mais une manip. du côté du FAI n'est pas à exclure.

J'utilise opendns

resolv.conf

```

nameserver 208.67.222.222

nameserver 208.67.220.220

```

et route -n donne

```

192.168.1.0     0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 vboxnet0

192.168.30.0    0.0.0.0         255.255.255.0   U     0      0        0 eth0

127.0.0.0       127.0.0.1       255.0.0.0       UG    0      0        0 lo

0.0.0.0         192.168.30.1    0.0.0.0         UG    0      0        0 eth0

```

Pour le noyau j'utilise gentoo-sources à la base mais le dmesg qui est sur mon premier post vient d'un SystemRescueCd (basé sur gentoo). Mais le plus bizarre c'est que même avec mon Gentoo Minimal CD (avec lequel j'ai fait mes installes et qui a notament servi a downloader stage et portage) ça fait la même chose :'(

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> à mon avis ce serait le truc à voir (puisque les autres distros tournent bien)
> 
> 

 

La seule distro qui tourne bien est un Ubuntu Live CD avec son kernel 2.6.18   :Confused: 

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> tu veux dire qu'une VM windows SOUS ton linux elle arrive à dl à fond?
> 
> 

 

Exact.

----------

## gregool

meme si le duplex est bon, parfois l'autoneg crée des pb, forcer le duplex du coté de la carte ça ne fera jamais de mal.

avec ethtool:

```
ethtool -s eth0 speed 100 duplex full
```

mais bon il y aurait des pertes de paquets quand même si le pb venait de là   :Confused: 

quand tu fais un nslookup tu as la réponse tout de suite ou ça traine?

----------

## kwenspc

C'est pas un soucis d'ethernet, autoneg etc... sinon il aurais pas ça:

 *red-0ne wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  *Quote:*   
> 
> tu veux dire qu'une VM windows SOUS ton linux elle arrive à dl à fond?
> ...

 

Ça c'est franchement space. Parce que l'interface vboxnet0 est une interface virtuelle qui, sur le réseau "réel", ne se substitue aucunement à eth0, mais passe par eth0. Donc si un guest win fonctionne sous virtualbox avec une telle interface, le problème est donc sur les couches plus hautes que l'ethernet du host, vous trouvez pas?

guilc, le taille des fenetres tcp, si elle était en cause, il aurait pas des pertes de paquets?

Là c'est comme si il y avait un throttling de BP qui le colle à 1kb/s.

----------

## xelif

juste comme ca à tout hasard.... qu'est ce que ca donne si tu désactive l'ipv6 dans le noyau?

----------

## red-0ne

Rebonjour,

```
echo 0 > /proc/sys/net/ipv4/tcp_window_scaling
```

Ça marche parfaitement. Je crois qu'un routeur chez mon FAI déconne pas mal, de toutes façons ils ont une config assez crados (genre je passe par un vpn qui cache pas mal de trucs).

traceroute google.com

```
                                                       

traceroute to google.com (74.125.53.100), 30 hops max, 60 byte packets

 1  * * *                                                             

 2  * * *                                                             

 3  41.98.64.1 (41.98.64.1)  26.872 ms  27.057 ms  37.307 ms

 4  172.18.0.241 (172.18.0.241)  28.791 ms  30.227 ms  32.123 ms

 5  172.29.19.34 (172.29.19.34)  32.578 ms  34.572 ms  35.714 ms

 6  * * *

 7  * * *

 8  * * *

 9  * * *

10  * * *

11  * * *

12  * * *

13  * * *

14  * * *

15  * * *

16  * * *

17  * * *

18  * * *

19  * * *

20  pw-in-f100.1e100.net (74.125.53.100)  293.352 ms  298.661 ms  299.654 ms

```

Je ne suis pas un as des réseaux mais je ne crois pas que c'est normal tout ça.

En tout cas merci infiniment à tous pour votre aide ^^. J'ai perdu pas mal de poids avec ce problème mais je dormirais moins bête  :Wink:  Je peux indiquer que le problème est résolu (?)

btw http://lwn.net/Articles/92727/ explique bien la chose.

Je suis fier de faire partie de cette communauté. Continuez à assurer les amis.

----------

## guilc

Pour les sauts 6 à 19 qui font des "*", je parierais sur un MPLS mal configuré sur une AS quelconque...

Peut-être qu'Algérie Télécom devrait revoir la configuration de ses peerings avec google en l'occurence  :Wink: 

----------

